# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φουρνακι μικροκυματων BRANDT - MW24EG

## steliosb

Το βράδυ ξαφνικά πέφτει η ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα του σπιτιού , χωρίς να είναι σε λειτουργεία η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή (ήταν σε αναμονή).Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι αφού έβγαλα τη συσκευή από την πρίζα επανήλθαν όλα κανονικά.
Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν τη συσκευή έχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Όταν η πορτα από τη συσκευή είναι ανοιχτη δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα, μόλις κλείσει η πορτα τότε η ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα πεφτει χωρίς να κάνω κάποια κίνηση για να το θέσω σε λειτουργεία(δεν προλαβαίνω). Έχω αφαιρέσει τη μονάδα ελενχου και συνεχίζει τα ίδια.
Έχω αφήσει το μετ/στη μόνο χωρίς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα και δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια. Τό μόνο που μετράω αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τι τιμή πρέπει να έχει είναι η μάγνητρον η οποία στά νήματα 0 αντίσταση, είναι σωστή η ένδειξη αυτή? όπως επίσης στη δίοδο της υψηλής δεν έχω ένδειξη(μοιάζει να έχει αποκοπή).
Βέβαίως έχω δεί και μια αντίσταση από τη μονάδα ελένχου λίγο μαυρισμένη ( η R71 , η ένδειξη πού έχω ειναι 25Κ ), αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει κάτι με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα
Κάποια ιδέα ???

----------


## nyannaco

Ασφάλεια ή ρελέ; Το δεύτερο είναι πιθανότερο, και έχει σημασία να διευκρινιστεί για να ξέρεις τί ψάχνεις.

----------


## steliosb

ασφάλεια όπως έγραψα και στο ποστ

----------


## ezizu

Απο την στιγμή που ρίχνει την ασφάλεια, σημαίνει ότι καπου δημιουργείται βραχυκύκλωμα και δεν υπάρχει διαρροή προς την γείωση .
Εφόσον με ανοιχτή την πόρτα δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια, θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να ελέγξεις τους διακόπτες που βρίσκονται στον μηχανισμό κλειδώματος της πόρτας.
Η magnetron όπως και η δίοδος που αναφέρεις, δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις, καθώς αυτά τα εξαρτήματα μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία μόνο όταν εκπέμπονται  μικροκύματα (για τον χρόνο /πρόγραμμα που έχεις επιλέξει) και όχι όταν είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής.
Παρεμπιπτόντως είναι φυσιολογικό  τα νήματα της magnetron  να έχουν πολύ μικρή αντίσταση .

----------

FILMAN (02-03-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Ίσως να είναι και βραχυκύκλωμα ως προς γη αν ο φίλος δεν έχει ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακά του (ή αν είναι χαλασμένο).

----------

Gregpro (02-03-15)

----------


## klik

αρχικα ψεκασε για τις κατσαριδες που  κανουν βολτες το βραδυ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> όπως επίσης στη δίοδο της υψηλής δεν έχω ένδειξη(μοιάζει να έχει αποκοπή).


http://www.microtechfactoryservice.com/diode.html

----------


## diony

Αν υπάρχει σχέδιο στο εσωτερικό , να ανέβαζες μία καθαρή φωτογραφία.

----------


## steliosb

Υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακά μου και είιναι καινούργιο. 
Σχέδιο όχι δεν υπάρχει στο εσωτερικό του και μία ερώτηση είναι που μπορώ να το βρώ γιατί στην αντιπροσωπεία μού είπαν ότι δεν το έχουν.
Όσον αφορά τις κατσαρίδες αυτό θα ήταν την πρώτη φορά , αλλά μετά γιατί συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα χωρίς κατσαριδες ?
Όσον αφορά τους διακόπτες στο μηχανισμό κλειδώματος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχοντας αφαιρέσει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μετα τους διακόπτες δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## diony

μέτρησε έχοντας αποσυνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια από τη μ_αγκνετρον  πρέπει να σου δείχνουν  (τα δύο άκρα της _ μ_αγκνετρον με το μεταλλικό της μέρος) άπειρο_

----------


## ezizu

> Το βράδυ ξαφνικά πέφτει η ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα του σπιτιού , χωρίς να είναι σε λειτουργεία η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή (ήταν σε αναμονή).Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι αφού έβγαλα τη συσκευή από την πρίζα επανήλθαν όλα κανονικά.
> Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν τη συσκευή έχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Όταν η πορτα από τη συσκευή είναι ανοιχτη δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα, μόλις κλείσει η πορτα τότε η ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα πεφτει χωρίς να κάνω κάποια κίνηση για να το θέσω σε λειτουργεία(δεν προλαβαίνω). Έχω αφαιρέσει τη μονάδα ελενχου και συνεχίζει τα ίδια.
> .....................





> Υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακά μου και είιναι καινούργιο. 
> ..................................................
> Όσον αφορά τους διακόπτες στο μηχανισμό κλειδώματος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχοντας αφαιρέσει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μετα τους διακόπτες δεν δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα


Από τα γραφόμενα έχω καταλάβει ότι προφανώς μιλάμε για απλό φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και όχι inverter.
Θα μπορούσες να διευκρινίσεις ποια πλακέτα έχεις αφαιρέσει (προφανώς εννοείς της πρόσοψης με το ρολόι και τα χειριστήρια) και τι ακριβώς κάνει αφαιρώντας την πλακέτα (ρίχνει ή δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια), επειδή εγώ τουλάχιστον, διαβάζοντας τα δύο μηνύματά σου, έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι ως προς αυτό . 
Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάσεις και μερικές φωτογραφίες.

Όπως σου ξανά έγραψα, τα εξαρτήματα που βρίσκονται στο δευτερεύων του μ/τ υψηλής τάσης (αλλά και ο μ/τ) λογικά  *δεν είναι εντός λειτουργίας* (δεν βρίσκονται υπό τάση), αν δεν γίνει έναρξη κάποιου προγράμματος ψησίματος κ.λ.π. (ή έστω κάποιου χρόνου απλής λειτουργίας με μικροκύματα  π.χ. για ζέσταμα , ξεπάγωμα κ.ο.κ.) της επιλογής σου . 
Έγραψες στο ποστ#1  ότι η ασφάλεια πέφτει, ενώ δεν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος και είναι απλά στην πρίζα, σε αναμονή. 
Οπότε, λογικά, είναι μάλλον απίθανο αυτά τα εξαρτήματα να είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος που περιγράφεις .
Δεν χάνεις βέβαια τίποτα αν τα ελέγξεις. 

Για να αποκλίσεις (ή όχι) το όλο κύκλωμα της υψηλής τάσης (μαζί με την magnetron, μ/τ και τα γύρω εξαρτήματα), μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή, αποσυνδέοντας τους ακροδέκτες από το πρωτεύων του μ/τ υψηλής (εκεί που πάνε τα 230V) και να δοκιμάσεις αν ρίχνει ή όχι την ασφάλεια (πιθανότατα δεν θα δεις κάποια διαφορά) . 

Τους διακόπτες της πόρτας τους έλεγξες / μέτρησες ; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι εντελώς κατεστραμμένος κάποιος διακόπτης, αλλά να υπολειτουργεί ή να μπλοκάρει/δυσλειτουργεί (αλλά όχι συνεχόμενα, π.χ. λόγω βρωμιάς, λίπους από τα φαγητά κ.ο.κ.).
Έλεγξε επίσης, μήπως δεν λειτουργεί σωστά (μπορεί να χρειάζεται καθάρισμα-λίπανση), ή έχει σπάσει (ή έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά) το πλαστικό άγκιστρο που ενεργοποιεί/απενεργοποιεί αυτούς τους διακόπτες , όταν κλείνει/ανοίγει η πόρτα του φούρνου. 
Η γενική ασφάλεια του φούρνου πόσα αμπέρ είναι; Μήπως έχει αλλαχτεί κάποια στιγμή, με άλλη μεγαλύτερης τιμής;

Να σημειώσω ότι χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή, επειδή υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες τάσεις και ακτινοβολία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάζω το παρών link ως βοήθημα μιας που δεν έχουμε φωτογραφίες 
http://www.menager-technic.fr/pieces...te-249827.html

----------


## steliosb

Καλήμέρα,

Μέρος του προβλήματος βρέθηκε όταν ξεκούμπωσα την magnetron και παρατήρησα ότι είχε κάποιο λεπτό συρματάκι δίπλα στην έξοδο της magnetron (παρα πολύ παράξενο για αυτό το σημείο) και δημηουργούσε το πρόβλημα με την ασφάλεια. Όταν αφαίρεσα το συρματάκι αυτό δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια πλέον και το πρόβλημα πλέον είναι στη μονάδα ελένχου ( αυτή που είναι στην πρόσοψη με το ρολόι) και συγκεκριμένα στο σημείο που είχα παρατηρήσει την μαυρισμένη ανίσταση.Το θέμα τώρα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σχηματικό για να ξέρω την τιμή της αντίστασης για να την αλλάξω και ότι άλλο έχει χαλάσει.

----------


## klik

χμμμ παράξενο.

Για την πλακέτα, βγάλε φωτογραφίες (καλές), πάνω κάτω.

Αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξεμπέρδεψες με το άλλο πρόβλημα

----------


## steliosb

Καλησπέρα,

Φωτοργραφίες θα ανεβάσω το Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## steliosb

Φωτογραφίες από τη μονάδα ελένχου από το επίμαχο φουρνάκι.
Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από 1η φωτογραφία το αριστερό ρελέ  και 2 αντιστάσεις R 73 & 71 και από την τελευταία φωτογραφία στο μέσω της πλακέτας μια καρβουνιά και ψυχρή κόλληση . Σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό πρέπει να πάει για γενικό έλεγχο

----------


## steliosb

Το ρελέ θα αλαχθεί και ήδη το ξεκόλησα. Η αντίσταση R73 έχει μαυρίσει μόνο από τη διπλανή της τη R71 η οποία έχει καεί και για αυτό το λόγο φαίνεται η καρβουνιά και η ψυχρή κόληση και από την κάτω πλευρά.Έχω κάνει έλενχο και δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο καμένο.Πώς θα βρώ την τιμή της R71 και να κάνω τη δοκμή μου ? Πληροφοριακά το άκρο της R71 πηγαίνει στο G του TC3 (Z0107 triac).

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχει καεί η αντίσταση που πάει στο G του triac τότε πιθανότατα το triac είναι καμμένο και πιθανόν να είναι καμμένα και τα εξαρτήματα πριν την αντίσταση (ελπίζω να μην πηγαίνει κατευθείαν σε επεξεργαστή).

----------


## steliosb

Καλησπέρα,
Το φουρνάκι τελικά επισκευάστηκε αφού άλαξα το ρελέ,το triac,τη R71 και τη R120.
Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Που βρήκες την τιμή της R71 (από την ερώτηση #18?)

----------


## steliosb

Την τιμή της R71 την υπολόγισα στα 68Κ (μπορεί και λάθος) από το ρεύμα του gate του triac που είναι 5mA.

----------


## FILMAN

> Την τιμή της R71 την υπολόγισα στα 68Κ (μπορεί και λάθος) από το ρεύμα του gate του triac που είναι 5mA.


Ορίστε; 68kΩ * 5mA = 340V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ορίστε; 68kΩ * 5mA = 340V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γιατί  απορείς  Φίλιππε  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5w-VSEIdoc

----------


## steliosb

Όπως έγραψα και στο #22 μπορεί ο υπολογισμός να είναι λάθος,αλλά θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να υπολογίσω την κορυφή του 230V.
Το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά. Άν παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα στην πορεία θα δούμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Από πού παίρνει εντολή το triac αυτό; Υπάρχει οπτοζεύκτης με optotriac που το οδηγεί ή παίρνει κατευθείαν εντολή από λογικό κύκλωμα;

----------


## steliosb

> Από πού παίρνει εντολή το triac αυτό; Υπάρχει οπτοζεύκτης με optotriac που το οδηγεί ή παίρνει κατευθείαν εντολή από λογικό κύκλωμα;


Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου Φίλιππε  να μου υποδείξεις το λάθος μου και να το διορθώσω.Απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω από το ύφος σου πρέπει να έχω κάνει  @@@@.
Όμως το έχω κλείσει το φουρνάκι και δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματά σου. 
Θα δείξει με τον καιρό.

----------


## FILMAN

Μη το αφήσεις έτσι.

----------

